# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  İslam ve Çevre İslam ve Çevre Yapılan araştırmalara göre küresel ısınmanın tetikled

## anau

*İslam ve Çevre*


Yapılan araştırmalara göre küresel ısınmanın tetiklediği çevre problemlerinin ( ya da çevre problemlerinin tetiklediği küresel ısınmanın),şimdiye kadar görülen tahribat ve maliyeti,dünyanın başına gelmiş en büyük felaketin habercisi…Önde gelen kozmolojistlere göre yaklaşık 4,6 milyar yaşındaki dünyamızın başına gelmiş büyük felaketler denince akla savaşlar ve doğal afetler gelmektedir.Ne var ki gerek ülkeler arası savaşların,gerekse – büyüklüğü / çapı ne kadar ürkütücü olursa olsun- doğal afetlerin etkisi bir taraftan süreli olurken,diğer taraftan da etkileri lokal olmuş,sadece belli bir coğrafyayı etkilemiştir.Çevre problemlerinden kaynaklanan tahribatın,ise yeryüzünün her bir kilometrekaresini etkisi altına alacağı aşikardır.Diğer taraftan bu sorunların etkilerinin çok daha uzun süreli olacağı da bir gerçektir.Çevre sorunları ülkemizde 70 milyon,dünyamızda 6,5 milyar insanı birinci etkileyen birinci derece tehdit unsuru olmaya namzet sorunlar olarak göze çarpmaktadır.
Bütün inanç sistemleri insanı ve insana yönelik hakikat ve kurtuluş telakkilerini öğretilerinin merkezine alırlar. Bu bağlamda dinin bütün kural ve öğretileri insana yönelik bir eğitim ve öğretimi amaçlar. İnsan kendisini kuşatan maddî ve manevî âleme ilişkin bilgilendirilir ve gerek metafizik gerekse maddî âleme yönelik tutum ve davranışları belirlenip tanımlanmaya çalışılır. Bu çerçevede dinler insanın doğal çevreye bakışını yönlendirmeye ve çevresiyle ilişkisini düzenlemeye de ayrı bir önem verirler.
Bu noktada ilahi dinlerin, özellikle de son kutsal din olan islamın ve onun yüce kitabının konuyla ilgili yaklaşımlarını bilmek önem arzetmektedir.

İSLAMİYET VE ÇEVRE

Çevre problemleri konusunda,Kur’an ve Hadis literatürüne yönelen ilk Müslüman araştırmacılardan olduğu bilinen Hindistan’lı Sünni alim Abdulhafız el-Masri’nin; “ Kur’an’da çevreyle ilgili meselelerde yol gösteren ve çevreye nasıl muamele edeceğimizi öğreten yaklaşık 500 ayet vardır..” yönündeki tespiti bize İslamiyetin çevreye verdiği önem konusunda önemli ipuçları vermektedir.K.Kerim ve hadislerin ışığında islam bilginlerinin ortaya koyduğu çevreyle ilgili bazı prensipleri sıralayalım.

Yaşadığımız Çevrenin Yegane Sahibi Allah(cc)’tır:

İslam çevre ahlakının belki en temel yapı taşı olan bu ilkeye K.Kerim’de sıklıkta vurgu yapılmış “yeryüzü ve gökyüzüyle ikisinin arasındaki her şeyin Allah (cc)’a ait olduğu ısrarla ve sıklıkla vurgulanmıştır. Çevre aynı zamanda Allah’ın eseridir,ayetleridir. Onu korumak, Allah’ın bir âyeti olarak, onun değerini muhafaza etmektir. Çevrenin insanlığa olan faydalarının onu korumak için yegane sebep olduğunu sanmak çevreyi yanlış kullanmaya veya tahribe götürebilir.
Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v), evren ve onun içindeki mahlukatın –hayvanlar, bitkiler, su ve toprak- insanoğlu için yaratılmadığını beyan buyurmuştur. İnsanın kaynakları kullanmasına izin verilmiştir, fakat onlar bu kaynakların sahibi değildirler.

Yaşadığımız Çevre Bizlere Emanettir:

Bakara Suresi’nin 29. Ayet-i Kerimesinde Cenab-ı Hakk öncelikle “O ki,yeryüzünde ne varsa hepsini sizin için yaratı…” buyururken,hemen ardından gelen 30.Ayet-i Kerime’de ise insanoğluna halifelik misyonu yüklemektedir.İnsanoğlu halife olarak seçilmiştir ve bu, onun üzerine Allah’ın dünya üzerindeki mahlukatıyla ilgilenme sorumluluğunu yüklemektedir. Allah’a karşı sorumluluğu içeren bu görev ve imtiyaz tek tek her bireye verilir.
Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v),de dünyayı insana itaatkar görmüş ancak onun da üzerindeki ağaçlar ve üzerindeki yabani hayat gibi kendi hakları olduğunu ve aşırı kullanılmaması veya suiistimal edilmemesi gerektiğini kabul etmiştir.Çevreyi hoyratça,sınırsızca kullanım hakkımız yoktur.Bizler çevrenin,belli ölçülerde kullanım hakkına sahip kiracıları durumundayız,sahipleri değil emanetçileriyiz.”

Çevre Temizliğinin Önemi

Müslümanlar arasında beden, elbise, mekan ve gıda temizliğine çok önem verilmiştir. Zira bu prensiplere riayet etmeyenlerin ibadetlerinin boşa gideceği bizzat Hz.Peygamber tarafından belirtilmiştir. Ayrıca temizlik, Allah sevgisinin ölçüsü olduğu gibi, ibadetlerin de şartıdır. Böylece İslâm dinin kişinin hem maddi ve hem de manevi temizliğini hedeflediği görülmektedir. Bu nedenle, bir Müslüman’ın temizliği ihmal etmesini anlamak mümkün değildir. Kur’an, İslâm’ın bu anlayışını yaşayışlarıyla gösteren, maddi-manevi temizliğe önem veren Kuba Müslümanlarını şöyle övmüştür: “ Orada (günahlardan ve pisliklerden) temizlenmeyi seven adamlar vardır. Allah da çok temizlenenleri sever.”
Hz. Peygamber’in temizlikle ilgili diğer tavsiyelerini ve bize ışık tutan davranışlarını şöyle özetlemek mümkündür: “Kim Müslümanların gelip geçtiği yerden onları rahatsız eden bir şeyi kaldırıp atarsa Allah ona sevap yazar. Allah kime sevap yazarsa o sayede onu cennete koyar.” “Avlularınızı ve meydanlarınızı temiz tutun.” Hz. Peygamber “Laneti gerektiren iki hareketten sakının.” buyurmuşlardır. “O iki şey nedir.” diye sorulduğunda ise: “İnsanların gelip geçtiği yollara ve gölgelendikleri yerlere abdest bozmaktır.” diye cevap vermişlerdir. Yine Hz. Peygamber, halkın kullandığı genel yerlere çöp döktürmemiştir. Cuma namazından sonra tırnaklarını kesince Enes (ra)’den içine tırnaklarını gömmek için bir parça çamur istemiş, çamur parçasını yola atmayıp bir duvar kovuğuna koymasını emretmiştir. Yine bu konuyla ilgili olarak şöyle buyurmuşlardır: “ Allah pak ve temizdir, paklık ve temizliği sever; kerim ve cömerttir, kerem ve cömertliği sever. Öyle ise, avlularınızı ve boş sahalarınızı temiz tutun. Yahudilere de benzemeyin. Onlar çöplerini evlerde toplarlar.” Müslümanların temizliğe verdiği bu önem batılı araştırıcıların dikkatinden kaçmamıştır.

Havanın Temizliği

Kur’an-ı Kerim, rüzgârların, yer ile gök arasında ilahi emre hazır bekleyen bulutların evrilip çevrilmesinde, bir taraftan diğer bir tarafa esmesi ve bir halden diğer bir hale değiştirilip döndürülmesinde düşünen bir topluluk için Allah’ın varlığına ve birliğine deliller olduğuna işaret etmekle, gezegenimiz olan dünyada sağlıklı yaşamamızı sağlayan etkenlerden birinin de rüzgar olduğunu açıkça bildirilmektedir. Bunun gibi konuya dikkatimizi çeken daha birçok ayetler vardır. Ayrıca bazı ayetlerde hava, gaz ve zehirli dumanlar ile rüzgara dikkatimiz çekilmiş ve bunlardan ibret ve dersler çıkarmamız istenmiştir. Ayrıca rüzgar ve rüzgarın getirdiği bulutlardan gönderilen yağmurun çeşitli hikmetlerine İslâm alimleri eserlerinde temas etmişlerdir. K.Kerim’e baktığımızda havanın, rüzgarın bazen rahmet ve bereket ve bazen de felaket taşıyabilmekte olduğunu görmekteyiz.Rüzgar,bazen kurak beldelere bulutları sürükleyip oraların yağmur almasını sağlayabilmekte iken;bazen de tsunami olup felaket sebebi olabilmektedir.Sanayi bölgelerinde oluşan kirli havayı diğer bölgelere taşıyabilmekte iken,aynı şekilde orman ve oksijen bölgelerinden yerleşim bölgelerine temiz hava transferiyle vazifeli olabilmektedir.Konuyla ilgili olarak K.Kerim’de geçen ve aşağıda verilen ayet-i Celileler bizlere rüzgarların hem rahmet,hem de felaket vesilesi olabileceği konusunda apaçık ve net bilgiler içermektedir.
“Böylece Biz de onlara dünya hayatında aşağılanma azabını tattırmak için, o uğursuz (felaketler yüklü) günlerde üzerlerine ‘kulakları patlatan bir kasırga’ gönderdik. Ahiret azabı ise daha (büyük) bir aşağılanmadır. Ve onlara yardım edilmeyecektir.” (Fussilet:16)
“Ad (halkın)a gelince; onlar da, uğultu yüklü, azgın bir kasırga ile helak edildiler.” (Hakka:6)
“Biz, o uğursuz (felaket yüklü ve) sürekli bir günde üzerlerine ‘kulakları patlatan bir kasırga’ gönderdik.” ( Kamer 19 )
“Size Kendi rahmetinden tattırması, emriyle gemileri yürütmesi ve O’nun fazlından (rızkınızı) aramanız ile umulur ki şükretmeniz için, rüzgarları müjde vericiler olarak göndermesi, O’nun ayetlerindendir.Andolsun, Biz senden önce kendi kavimlerine elçiler gönderdik de onlara apaçık belgeler getirdiler; böylece Biz de suçlu günahkarlardan intikam aldık. İman edenlere yardım etmek ise, Bizim üzerimizde bir haktır.Allah, rüzgarları gönderir, böylece bir bulut kaldırır da onu nasıl dilerse gökte yayıp-dağıtır ve onu parça parça kılar; nihayet onun arasından yağmurun akıp çıktığını görürsün. Sonunda Kendi kullarından dilediğine verince, hemen sevince kapılıverirler.” (Rum:46-48)
“Ve Kendi rahmetinin önünde rüzgarları müjdeciler olarak gönderen O’dur. Biz, gökten tertemiz su indirdik;Onunla ölü bir beldeyi (toprağı) canlandırmak ve yarattığımız hayvanlardan ve insanlardan birçoğunu onunla sulamak için.” (Furkan :48-49)
“Rahmetinin önünde rüzgarları bir müjde olarak gönderen O’dur. Bunlar ağırca bulutları kaldırıp yüklendiğinde, onları (kuraklıktan) ölmüş bir şehre sürükleyiveririz ve bununla oraya su indiririz de böylelikle bütün ürünlerden çıkarırız. İşte Biz, ölüleri de böyle diriltip-çıkarırız. Ki ibret alasınız.” (A’raf:57)

Suların Temizliği ve Korunması:

Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v) için suyu tasarruflu kullanma ve temizliğini koruma iki önemli konuydu: Suyun sürdürülebilir kullanımına ilişkin olarak su kaynaklarının etrafındaki haram bölgelerin oluşturulmasına teşvik etmiştir.
Hadislerde akarsuların, denizlerin kirletilmemesi ve temiz tutulması konusunda da pek çok uyarılar vardır: Su yollarına, meyveli ağaç altlarına, gelip geçilen yollara ve insanların gölgelendikleri yerlere abdest bozulmaması, hayvan ağıllarının kuyulardan belli bir mesafede uzak tutulması istenmektedir. Hatta bu tür yerlere abdest bozmanın haram olduğu ifade edilmektedir. Mescitlerin temiz tutulması, su kaynaklarına, nehir kenarlarına ve durgun sulara tuvalet ihtiyacının giderilmemesi konusunda ciddi ikazlar vardır. “Sizden biriniz durgun suya bevletmesin, sonra ondan abdest alabilir.” (Buhârî, “Vudû” B.68; Müslim, “Tahâret” ) hadisi buna örnektir.
Allah’ın kullarına bahşettiği nimetlerin başında gelen suyun israfına sebep olan her türlü davranıştan kaçınmak her Müslüman’ın en önemli görevlerinden birisidir. Zira Cenab-ı Hak, yukarıda zikredilen ayet-i kerimede “canlı olan her şeyi sudan yarattık,meydana çıkardık” derken, çok ilginç ve anlamlı bir şekilde suyun hayat için, yaşama için temel şart olduğunu belirtmiştir. Bununla ilgili olarak Kur’an’da başka ayetler de bulunmaktadır.Hz. Peygamber (SAV) de suya çok önem vermiş, abdest alırken bile gerekenden fazla su kullanılmasını mekruh sayarak yasaklamıştır. Böylece, abdest gibi Allah’ın dergahına ve huzuruna çıkmak gibi bir işte bile fazla su kullanmaktan insanları men etmiştir. Konuyla ilgili olarak nakledilen bir hadis şöyledir: “Sa’d abdest alırken Hz. Peygamber(SAV) çıka geldi. Onun çok su kullanarak abdest aldığını görünce: ‘Bu israf da ne?’ diye müdahale etti. Sa’d’ın: ‘Abdestte israf olur mu?’ diye sorması üzerine Resulullah (SAV) şu açıklamayı yaptı: “Evet, akmakta olan bir nehir kenarında olsanız da.”

Ağaç ve Orman Sevgisi :

Bu konunun önemi İslâm’ın daha ilk günlerinde anlaşılmış ve büyük önem verilmiştir. Gerek Kur’an ve gerekse Hz. Peygamber’in hadis-i şeriflerinde ve uygulamalarında konuya büyük önem verildiğini görmekteyiz. Bu, sadece çevre ve ormanın korunması değil, belki bir bütün olarak bütün alemin Allah’ın mahluku olması dolayısıyla korunması gerektiğiyle ilgilidir. Bu açıdan bakınca, tabiattaki her şey çok önemli olmaktadır. Küçük-büyük, önemli-önemsiz farkı ortadan kalkmakta, insanın keyfi ve rasgele davranışları da böylece sınırlanmaktadır.
Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v), arazileri, ormanları ve yabani hayatı korumak için kaynakları dokunulmadan bırakılan hima (himaye kelimesinin kökü çev.) ve haram olarak bilinen dokunulmaz bölgeler oluşturmuştur. Her ikisi de bugün hâlâ kullanılmaktadır: haram bölgeler aşırı kullanımlarından dolayı yer altı suyu seviyesinin düşmesini engellemek için, kuyular ve su kaynaklarının çevresinde uygulanmaktadır. Hima özellikle yabani yaşam ve ormanlık bölgelere uygulanır ve genellikle otlatma ve ağaç kesiminin kısıtlandığı veya belirli hayvan türlerinin korunduğu arazi bölgelerini gösterir.Hz. Peygamber, Medine yakınlarındaki “Zureybu’t-Tâvil” ismiyle bilinen alanın ormanlaştırılması için çaba göstermiş ve bu konuda şöyle buyurmuştur: “Kim buradan bir ağaç keserse onun karşılığı olarak bir ağaç diksin.” buyurarak en azından kesilen ağacın yerine yenisini dikme şartını getirmiştir. Böylece burası zaman içerisinde orman haline gelmiştir. Hz. Peygamber, Medine’nin merkezinden itibaren her tarafa doğru 12 mil mesafelik bir sahayı “haram” ilân ederek ağaçlarının kesilmesini, yapraklarının ve otlarının koparılmasını, hayvanlarının öldürülmesini yasaklamıştır.
Çevrenin yeşillendirilmesi ve ağaçlandırılmasını teşvik eden pek çok hadis Hz. Peygamber’in çevrecilik anlayışını büyük ölçüde yansıtmaktadır.
“Bir müslüman, bir ağaç diker veya ekin eker de ondan bir kuş, insan veya herhangi bir hayvan yerse, bu onun için sadaka sayılır. ” (Buhârî, “el-Hars ve’l-müzâra”, Müslim, “Müsâkaât”, H.No: 12)
“Kıyamet koparken elinde hurma fidanı bulunanız, -onu dikmeye gücü yetiyorsa-hemen dikiversin.”(Buhârî, Edebü’l-müfred, (thk., Halid Abdurrahman), s. 138, Dâru’l-Ma’rife, Beyrut, 1966). Burada esas olan, ağaç dikmenin önemini kavratmak ve buna alıştırmaktır.Burada ayrıca Nebevi bir hikmet de yatmaktadır : Kıyamet kopmak üzereyken tıpkı yemek yemek,su içmek,uyumak,alışveriş halinde olmak gibi olası işlerden birisinin de fidan dikmek olacağı gibi bir işaret sezilmektedir.Rasulullahın (sav) kıyamet öncesi,yani bilinmeyen bir zaman diliminde fidan dikme işinin yaygınlaşacağını ya haber vermekte ya da arzu etmekte olduğunu ifade etmek mümkün görünmektedir.
“Kim ağaç dikiminde bulunursa, onun için ağaçtan hâsıl olan ürün miktarınca Allah sevap yazar. ” (Ahmed b. Hanbel, Müsned, V, 415).
“Kim bir ağaç diker ve meyve verinceye kadar muhafaza ve büyümesi için ilgisini devam ettirirse, meyvesinden elde edilen her istifade bir sadakadır ve dikenin hesabına yazılır. ” (Ahmed b. Hanbel, Müsned, IV, 61, 374).

Hayvanlara Karşı İyi Muamele :

Hz. Peygamber, hayvanlara kaba kuvvet uygulanmasını yasaklamış, hayvanların hedef yapılarak atış yapılmasını, dövüşmeleri için kızıştırılmalarını, zevk için avcılık yapılmasını, avcılıkta hayvana eziyet verdiği için sapanın kullanılmasını men etmiştir. Hadislerde hayvanlara karşı yapılan kötü muameleden dolayı insanın hayvanlara hesap vereceği ifade edilir.
Hz. Peygamber “Haksız olarak bir serçeyi öldürenden Cenâb-ı Hak kıyamet gününde hesap soracaktır.” (Müslim, “Sayd” H.No: 57) buyurarak canlılara eziyet edilmemesini ve işkence yapılmamasını istemektedir. Hayvanlara dağlama yapmayı, lanet etmeyi yasaklamış, kuş yuvalarının bozulmasını ve yavrularının alınmasını men etmiş, evcil hayvanların beden ve ağıllarının temizliği ve onların yavrularına hassas davranılmasını istemiştir. Hz. Peygamber, her can taşıyan hayvana yapılan iyiliğin sevabı olduğunu belirtmiştir

İsraf ve Savurganlık Yerine Tasarrufu Esas Alma

Yukarıda belirtildiği gibi çevremizde,yerin altında ve yerin üstünde gördüğümüz-kullandığımız kaynaklar sınırsız değildir.Hz.Peygamber (as)’in nehirde akan suda abdest alırken dahi tasarrufu esas alan talimatlarından hareketle,tüm kaynakların kullanımı sırasında tasarrufun elden bırakılmaması zarureti ortadadır.Sınırlı ve çok kere yenilenemez olan ekolojik kaynaklarını,başkalarını ve gelecek nesilleri düşünmeden sırf zevk ve gösteriş gibi nefsani duyguları tatmin için kullanmak çevre probleminin başta gelen amillerindendir.İsraf ekonomisinin ortaya koyduğu bu tüketim hırsı,korkunç bir yangın gibi her şeyi yiyip bitirmekte,geriye dağlar gibi atık ve enkaz bırakmaktadır.Daha fazla kar için daha fazla üretim,daha fazla tüketim anlayışı;bir taraftan sınırlı hammadde kaynaklarını eritirken,diğer taraftan,bunların işlenmesi,ham ve mamul olarak taşınması için de büyük çapta enerji tüketilmektedir. Kutsal kültürden bütünüyle arındırılan, ekonomik hayatın odak noktasına, her gün israfa yeni boyutlar kazandıran, tüketim çılgınlığı yerleştirilmiştir. Bir bulaşıcı hastalık gibi, bütün dünyaya yayılan tüketim çılgınlığıyla, dünyanın doğal kaynaklarıyla birlikte insan kaynaklar da sorumsuzca tüketilmektedir. İsraf toplumu, üretmeden tüketmeye büyük bir hız kazandırarak, insanlar arasındaki tüketim eşitsizliğini büyütmektedir. Tasarruf toplumunda ise, herkes ürettiği kadar tüketmeye özendirilerek, tüketimde eşitlik büyük ölçüde sağlanmaktadır. Birinde, insanlar birbirleriyle elleriyle üretmediklerini tüketmek, diğerinde de, alın terleriyle kazanmadıklarını tüketmemek için yarışırlar.










Yapılan araştırmalara göre küresel ısınmanın tetiklediği çevre problemlerinin ( ya da çevre problemlerinin tetiklediği küresel ısınmanın),şimdiye kadar görülen tahribat ve maliyeti,dünyanın başına gelmiş en büyük felaketin habercisi…Önde gelen kozmolojistlere göre yaklaşık 4,6 milyar yaşındaki dünyamızın başına gelmiş büyük felaketler denince akla savaşlar ve doğal afetler gelmektedir.Ne var ki gerek ülkeler arası savaşların,gerekse – büyüklüğü / çapı ne kadar ürkütücü olursa olsun- doğal afetlerin etkisi bir taraftan süreli olurken,diğer taraftan da etkileri lokal olmuş,sadece belli bir coğrafyayı etkilemiştir.Çevre problemlerinden kaynaklanan tahribatın,ise yeryüzünün her bir kilometrekaresini etkisi altına alacağı aşikardır.Diğer taraftan bu sorunların etkilerinin çok daha uzun süreli olacağı da bir gerçektir.Çevre sorunları ülkemizde 70 milyon,dünyamızda 6,5 milyar insanı birinci etkileyen birinci derece tehdit unsuru olmaya namzet sorunlar olarak göze çarpmaktadır.
Bütün inanç sistemleri insanı ve insana yönelik hakikat ve kurtuluş telakkilerini öğretilerinin merkezine alırlar. Bu bağlamda dinin bütün kural ve öğretileri insana yönelik bir eğitim ve öğretimi amaçlar. İnsan kendisini kuşatan maddî ve manevî âleme ilişkin bilgilendirilir ve gerek metafizik gerekse maddî âleme yönelik tutum ve davranışları belirlenip tanımlanmaya çalışılır. Bu çerçevede dinler insanın doğal çevreye bakışını yönlendirmeye ve çevresiyle ilişkisini düzenlemeye de ayrı bir önem verirler.
Bu noktada ilahi dinlerin, özellikle de son kutsal din olan islamın ve onun yüce kitabının konuyla ilgili yaklaşımlarını bilmek önem arzetmektedir.

----------

